# الميل الجنسي عند آدم وحواء، ومتى تولد؟



## ROWIS (6 يونيو 2012)

*الميل الجنسي عند آدم وحواء، ومتى تولد؟(1) *​*
سؤال: [من السيد الدكتور موريس تاوضروس الأستاذ بالكلية الإكليريكية لدراسات العهد الجديد.
يقول إذا كانت الرغبات الجنسية لم يكن لها وجود في الإنسان الأول عند بدء الخليقة، وأنها تولدت فيما بعد عندما سقط آدم وحواء في الخطيئة وانحرف فكرهما عن روحانيته الأولى، فماذا كانت علاقة آدم وحواء في بدء الخليقة وقبل السقوط؟
ثم يضيف قائلاً: حقاً إن الاختلاط الجنسي بالصورة الشهوانية أمر لا نتصور وجوده في الجنة... إن هذه الصورة الشهوانية تمت بعد السقوط، ولكن الغريزة الجنسية ذاتها هي غريزة صالحة وخيرة، وخلقت مع الإنسان وتزودت بها طبيعته. فهناك ميل طبيعي جنسي من آدم نحو حواء ومن حواء نحو آدم. إن الخطيئة لم تخلق هذا الميل الجنسي ولم يخلق آدم وحواء بدون هذه الرغبة الجنسية المتبادلة بينهما، لأن الرغبات الجنسية ذاتها رغبات مقدسة وهدفها واضح وهو المساهمة في تحقيق هذا التعاون والترابط بين آدم وحواء والذي يتم عن طريق إنجاب النسل...
إن الخطيئة أضافت عنصر "اللذة الشهوانية" على الغريزة الجنسية ولكنها لم تخلق هذه الغريزة.]

الجواب:
جميل قولكم "حقاً إن الاختلاط الجنسي بالصورة الشهوانية أمر لا نتصور وجوده في الجنة. إن هذه الصورة الشهوانية تمت بعد السقوط". إن عبارتكم هذه تتمشى مع تعليم الكتاب المقدس وهي كافية في نفسي الرأي القائل (إن الله هو الذي طبه فينا الرغبات الجنسية القوية لتكون علاقة ممتعة..) وهو الرأي الذي نفيناه ورددنا عليه في كتابنا "الرأي المسيحي في تحديد النسل" (من صفحة 143 – 154).
أما قولكم (إن الغريزة الجنسية ذاتها هي غريزة صالحة وخيرة) فهذه قضية أخرى. إن الغريزة الجنسية شأنها شأن جميع الغرائز الأخرى، صالحة في ذاتها، ولكن الإنسان هو الذي يحسن أو يسيء استغلالها. ولكن يبقى السؤال قائماً: متى انغرزت الغريزة الجنسية في الإنسان، وبأية صورة غرزت؟ هل انغرزت فيه بالصورة الأولية البسيطة التي توجد بالأطفال الرضعان وبالأطفال الصغار قبل الثالثة، أم بالصورة التي تظهر في سن المراهقة؟
أما عن السؤال الأول: متى انغرزت الغريزة الجنسية في الإنسان، فهذا سؤال صعب، يعسر على الناس بعامة، والعلماء منهم بخاصة، أن يجيبوا عليه، فلا علماء الأحياء، ولا علماء النفس، يزعمون أنهم بقادرين على الإجابة على مثل هذا السؤال، فليسيت لديهم مادة علمية يمكنهم أن يحددوا بها الزمن على وجه الدقة الذي انغرزت فيه الغريزة الجنسية في الإنسان الأول آدم وحواء. لذلك يدهشني حقاً أن تكون لديكم الجرأة الكافية في أمر كهذا وتحسموا الأمر بعبارة قاطعة، فتقولون (لكن الغريزة الجنسية... خلقت مع الإنسان وتزودت بها طبيعته) إنني أتخوف كثيراً من إصدار حكم في مسألة لا دليل لنا عليها. فلا دليل من الكتب المقدسة على أن الغريزة الجنسية خلقت مع الإنسان وتزودت بها طبيعته، ولا دليل أيضاً من علم الأحياء أو من علم النفس، لأن العلوم الوضعية لا تستطيع أن تتوصل البحث في الإنسان الأول آدم وحواء، إلا من قبيل الاستنباط بما ظهر في الجنس البشري بعد آدم. على أن جميع العلوم إذا تناولت بالبحث أو بالكلام في الغريزة الجنسية فإنا تتناول هذه الغريزة بعد أن صارت بالفعل غريزة في كل الجنس البشري كله. أما المرحلة السابقة على صيرورتها غريزة في الجنس فتخرج من دائرة العلم البشري بكافة تصنيفاته. ونحن هنا نتكلم عن هذه الغريزة الجنسية في آدم، أي قبل أن تصبح في الجنس البشري بعامة.
وعندما نتكلم عن آدم وحواء يحب أن لا نتكلم عما نسميه اليوم بالغريزة الجنسية المعروفة عند العلماء اليوم، بالمصطلح العلمي الدقيق، أن الغرائز عموماً، بما فيها غريزة الجنس، هي حصيلة خبرات النوع الإنساني على مدى تاريخ البشرية، وأن للوراثة أثراً كبيراً في ذلك، ومثل الغرائز في ذلك مثل كافة الميول والاستعدادات لدرجة أن جمهور علماء النفس صار يستبعد استخدام كلمة (غريزة) حتى لا يظن أنها مطبوعة أصلاً في النفس البشرية، وصار يستعيض عنها بتعبير آخر مثل "حاجة" أو "ميل فطري" ولذلك يقول الدكتور يوسف مراد أستاذ علم النفس بجامعة القاهرة سابقاً "عدل جمهور علماء النفس عن استعمال لفظ الغريزة لما يتضمنه من معان فلسفية، ولما يثير من مشكلات لفظية"(2).
أما قولكم (فهناك ميل جنسي من آدم نحو حواء ومن حواء نحو آدم. إن الخطيئة لم تخلق هذا الميل الجنسي ولم يخلق آدم أو حواء بدون هذه الرغبة الجنسية المتبادلة بينهما، لأن الرغبان الجنسية ذاتها رغبات مقدسة وهدفها واضح وهو المساهمة في تحقيق هذا التعاون والترابط بين آدم وحواء والذي يتم عن طريق إنجاب النسل... إن الخطيئة أضافت عنصر "اللذة الشهوانية" على الغريزة الجنسية ولكنا لم تخلق هذه الغريزة)... فهو قول يفتقر إلى إثبات. وفيه الكثير من إسقاط النظرة الشخصية على تاريخ الإنسان الأول. من أين أتاكم أن (هناك ميل جنسي نحو آدم نحو حواء ومن حواء نحو آدم)؟ وما هو دليلكم على أنه "لم يخلق آدم أو حواء بدون هذه الرغبة الجنسية المتبادلة بينهما؟ ومن أين لكم القول إن (الرغبات الجنسية (عند آدم وحواء) هدفها الواضح هو المساهمة في تحقيق هذا التعاون والترابط بين آدم وحواء، والذي يتم عن طريق إنحاب النسل)؟ ومن أين الدليل على قولكم "إن الخطيئة لم تخلق هذه الغريزة؟".
إن الأمانة الروحية والأمانة العلمية تقتضينا أن نقول إنكم في هذه التعبيرات أستقطم رأيكم الشخصي على آدم وحواء، وفرضتم عليها رأيكم، وألزمتموها بما ترونه في ذهنكم مقبولاً ومعقولاً، وليس هناك دليل واحد على أن الحقيقة هي ما رأيتم. إن من حق الإنسان أن يعبر عما يراه في نفسه، ولكن ليس من حقه أن يحكم على غيره بما يراه في نفسه إذا لم يكن له دليل على صحة هذا الحكم أو قرينة يؤيده.
إننا بكل الأمانة والصدق، ليس لنا دليل واحد في الكتاب المقدس على أنه كان هناك، قبل إغراء الحية لحواء بالأكل من الشحرة المُنهى عنها، (ميل جنسي من آدم نحو حواء ومن حواء نحو آدم). وليس هناك نص واحد في سفر التكوين يؤيد وجود هذا الميل الجنسي المتبادل بين آدم وحواء. وليس هناك بالتالي دليل واحد في الكتاب المقدس (على أن الخطيئة لم تخلق هذا الميل الجنسي) وعلى أنه (لم يخلق آدم أو حواء بدون هذه الرغبة الجنسية المتبادلة بينهما) وعلى أن (الرغبات الجنسية هدفها (عند آدم وحواء) كان هو المساهمة في تحقيق هذا التعاون والترابط بين آدم وحواء والذي يتم عن طريقه إنجاب النسل).
إنما على العكس من كل ذلك تماماً، يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس بعد خلقة حواء مباشرة من آدم "وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته وهما لا يخجلان" (التكوين 25:2) ويقول لنا أيضاً إنهما بعد أن أكلام من الشجرة المُنهى عنها "فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنها عريانان، فخاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر" (التكوين 7:3).
وإذن فعندما خلق الله آدم، وخلق منه حواء، لم يكن هناك اختلاط جنسي بينهما، بل لم يكن ثمة ميل جنسي من آدم نحو حواء ومن حواء نحو آدم، فقد (كان كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته، وهما لا يخجلان) فكان مثلهما مثل الطفلين صغيرين لا يعرفان عن الجنس شيئاً، وليس لهما ميل جنسي بدليل عدم وجود الخجل، بينما وجد هذا الخجل في المرحلة التالية للأكل من الشجرة المُنهى عنها. إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس "فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنها عريانان" وهذا معناه أن المعرفة بالجنس لم تكن موجودة لأن أعينهما لم تكن مفتوحة للإدراك الجنسي، وبالتالي إذا كانت المعرفة الجنسية غير موجودة، فلا يكون الميل الجنسي موجوداً، ولكنه تولد فيما بعد، أي بعد أن أكلا من الشحرة المُنهى عنها والتي سُميت لذلك بشجرة معرفة الخير والشر.
ثم هنا سؤال: ما معنى أن يهتم الكتاب المقدس بأن ينذكر موضوع عري آدم وحواء، وأنهما قبل الأكل من الشجرة، لم يكونا يخجلان، وأنه بعد الأكل من الشجرة انفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان؟ أليس لفتاً لنظرنا أن بالأكل من الشجرة المُنهى عنها حدث الاختلاف بين مرحلتين –في المرحلة الأولى لم يكن الخجل موجوداً، وأما في المرحلة الثانية اللاحقة للأكل من الشجرة المُنهى، صار للخجل وجود، ويعزو الكتاب المقدس الخجل إلى انفتاح الأعين (فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان). وإذن فالخطيئة حدثت أولاً، وعنها تولدت المعرفة والإدراك بالجنس، وعن المعرفة تولد الميل الجنسي، وبسبب الميل الجنسي كان الخجل... والدليل على ذلك أيضاً قول الله لآدم: "من أعلمك أنك عريان. هل أكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا تأكل منها" (التكوين 11:3).
وسؤال آخر: يقول الكتاب المقدس إن الأبوين بعد أن انفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان "خاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر".
والسؤال هو: لماذا خاط الأبوان آدم وحواء أوراق تين وصنعا لنفسيهما مآزر ليسترا عورتيهما...؟ كيف لرجل وزوجته أن يستر كل منهما عورته عن الآخر، ولم يكن هناك إنسان آخر غيرهما يمكن أن يسترا عورتيهما منه؟ لو كان الميل الجنسي موجوداً منذ الابتداء ومنذ الخلق، فلماذا بعد أن عرفنا أنهما عريانان يستران عورتيهما بأوراق التين، ويصنعان مآزر... وهما في نفس الوقت زوجان لا ثالث بينهما؟ أليس هذا دليلاً على أن الميل الجنسي وبالتالي الغريزة الجنسية لم يكون لها وجود عند آدم وحواء منذ الابتداء، أي منذ الخلق، وأن هذا الميل قد تولد فيما بعد، أي بعد الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، وهو السبب المباشر لتولد الخجل، وبالتالي لأن يسرع كل منهما فيخيطا أوراق تين ويصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر؟
وهنا نجيب على ما قلتموه في مطلع السؤال: إذا كانت الرغبات الجنسية لم يكن لها وجود في الإنسان الأول عند بدء الخلقية وأنها تولدت فيما بعد، عندما سقط آدم وحواء في الخطيئة وانحرف فكرهما عن روحانيته الأولى، فماذا كانت علاقة آدم وحواء في بدء الخلقية وقبل السقوط؟
وجوابنا هو أن آدم وحواء عاشا معاً قبل السقوط، كأخ مع أخته. وكان الزواج بينهما زواجاً من نوع الزواج الذي سُميّ فيما بعد بالزواج البتولي –أي الجمع بين رجل وامرأة كأخ مع أخته بدون اختلاط جنسي، والهدف من هذا الزواج التعاون بينهما على أساس أنها يكمل أحدهما الآخر، فالرجل آدم يتميز بصفات فيه لا تجدها حواء في نفسها، وتتميز حواء بصفات لا يجدها آدم في نفسه، وبهذا التمايز في الصفات النفسية والذهنية يتعاونان في الجنة ويعملان معاً متعاونين ولكن دون اختلاط جنسي، أما الاختلاط الجنسي فقد صار بينهما فيما بعد، بعد الطرد من الجنة. قال الكتاب المقدس بعد أن ذكر نبأ الطرد من الجنة في الاصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين، يقول في مطلع الاصحاح الرابع "وعرف آدم امرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين" لكن الميل الجنسي تحرك فيهما في الجنة، فلما طردهما الله تحقق الاختلاط الجنسي الذي أثمر بولادة قايين أو أولادهما.
يقول القديس إيرونيموس (342 – 420،419): "أما بالنسبة إلى آدم وحواء ينبغي أن نقرر بوضوح أنهما كانا في الفردوس بتولين، وذلك قبل السقوط. ولكن بعد أن سقطا في الخطيئة وطردا من الفردوس، تزوجا بعد ذلك مباشرة"(3) (وهو يعني الزواج الجسداني بالوصال الجسماني).
____________________
1.نشر بجريدة (وطني) في عددها الصادر صباح الأحد 7 من أغسطس – آب لسنة 1997م – أول مسرى لسنة 1693 ش.
2.كتاب مبادئ علم النفس العام للدكتور يوسف مراد – القاهرة 1966 – الفصل الخامس صـ 100 حاشية رقم 2.
3.انظر كتاب القديس ايرونيموس: "الرد على جوفينيان" كتاب 1 فقرة 16.
THE NICENE & POST – NICENE FATHERS, SECOND SERIES, VOL. VI. P. 359 (b.)


**موسوعة الأنبا إغريغوريوس - الجزء التاسع - اللاهوت العقيدي - اسرار  الكنسية السبعة - سر الزيجة - اجابات اسئلة حول سر الزيجة - 1.الميل الجنسي  عند آدم وحواء، ومتى تولد؟ - صـ 83 إلى 87.

لتحميل المشاركة في ملف PDF 
**http://www.mediafire.com/view/?1we4pcdddi11ws5**
 *​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك كتير على المقال يا أروع أخ غالي، مع أن تحديد ميول جنسية عند آدم وحواء بأي شكل أو طريقة من عدمه لن نستطيع ان نفهمه أو ندركه إدراك حقيقي لأننا لم نختبر حالة آدم وحواء في الفردوس، لأن الفردوس نفسه كان على الأرض وكان آدم وحواء يجوعان ويأكلان، فغرائزهم مقدسة بشكل مستحيل علينا أن نتصوره اليوم إلا في المسيح يسوع، يعد تجديد حياتنا وعمل الروح القدس في داخلنا، فتذوقنا قوة الطهارة حتى في سرّ الزيجة ذاته، ولكن لازال الإحساس بالنسبة لحالة آدم وحواء قبل السقوط مجهول ولم يصلنا قط، لذلك حدث ارتباك عند مفسرين كثيرين بالنسبة للغريزة الجنسية ومعظمهم لم يتفق عليها، ومن الصعوبة التامة أن نميل لأي رأي فيهما لنضع حداً قاطعاً، لأن حتى العُري قبل السقوط يختلف عن العُري بعد السقوط، لأن آدم طبيعياً كان يحيا في اتفاق الطهارة ونقاوة القلب البسيط الذي لا يعرف خزي ولا شبه شرّ لأنه لم يتذوقه كخبرة وحياة، ولا نستطيع أن نجزم ونحصر العُري في موضوع الجسد فقط والغريزة الجنسية وكأنها هي المشكلة التي ظهرت، لأن آدم فقد ما هو أعظم ويفوق موضوع الجسد وعُريه أنه نتيجة للموت الذي دخل فيه بسبب حسد إبليس وطاعة غوايته، لأن كما قال القديس أثناسيوس وكثير من الآباء أن آدم كان مكتسي بالمجد وله نعمة خاصة إذ صورة الله وملامحه في داخله واضحه وكان ينمو كل يوم ويحيا في لقاء رائع مع الله ... ولكننا في النهاية لا نستطيع ان نجزم بقول ما هو الجنس قبل السقط !!! وبالطبع الرأي القائل أن الجنس سببه السقوط هذا قول فيه اتهام صارخ لله، وكأنه خلق في الإنسان ما يُناسب سقوطه وهذا ضد طبيعة الله التي لا يقبل الشرّ ولا يضع أمام الإنسان أو فيه معرقلات تعوقه أو ما يساعد على حياة السقوط، لأن الله يستحيل يقبل شرّ ولا شبه شرّ أو يُساعد بأي شكل من الأشكال على حياة السقوط أو يُساهم فيها، ولم ولن يخلق ما هو متصل به أو يتناسب معه قط ...

وأشكرك على هذا التعب المضني في النقل، اقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك العزيز في الرب، النعمة معك
​


----------



## ROWIS (6 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> وبالطبع الرأي  القائل أن الجنس سببه السقوط هذا قول فيه اتهام صارخ لله، وكأنه خلق في  الإنسان ما يُناسب سقوطه وهذا ضد طبيعة الله التي لا يقبل الشرّ ولا يضع  أمام الإنسان أو فيه معرقلات تعوقه أو ما يساعد على حياة السقوط، لأن الله  يستحيل يقبل شرّ ولا شبه شرّ أو يُساعد بأي شكل من الأشكال على حياة السقوط  أو يُساهم فيها، ولم ولن يخلق ما هو متصل به أو يتناسب معه قط ...​



 *والرأي اللي بيقول كده كمان، معناها ان اي علاقة جسدية مقدسة بين رجل وامرأته، او مرأة ورجلها هي شيء نجس لانها ناتجة عن سقوط في خطية..وهذا لا يستقيم مع كل عاقل.
انا رأئي ان الغريزة الجنسية في تعريفها هي غريزة الحب، وبالتالي حبنا لله هو نابع من غريزتنا الجنيسة، وحبنا لأهلنا وللاخرين ووو هذا كله نابع من الغريزة الجنسية، ولكن يوجد فرع في الغريزة الجنسية وهو الاتصال الجسماني، وهذا الفرع يتم توجيه بطريقة مقدسة داخل اطار الزيجة وبالتالي يتم اعتبارة اعلى شكل في التعبير عن الغريزة الجنيسة، حيث يقدم كل طرف جسده للطرف الآخر دليل على محبته له، وايضاً اذا تم توجيه هذا الفرع بطريقة غير مقدسة سينتج عنه زنى وهو فعل شرير.
والخطأ ان الناس بتحصر الغريزة الجنسية في الاتصال الجسماني، مع ان الاخير هو جزء صغير من الغريزة الجنسية (غريزة الحب).

بخصوص آدم وحواء الواحد بيحسدهم حسسسسد الدنيا، اتنين كانوا قاعدين لوحدهم هما والله فقط، اي حياة كانت تلك!!!
مفيش خيال يقدر يوصف المشهد بصراحة
ولذلك انا في اعتقادي ان معرفة وادراك ادم وحواء لله وحب الله لنا كان يفوق كل البشر
*


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *والرأي اللي بيقول كده كمان، معناها ان اي علاقة جسدية مقدسة بين رجل وامرأته، او مرأة ورجلها هي شيء نجس لانها ناتجة عن سقوط في خطية..وهذا لا يستقيم مع كل عاقل.
> انا رأئي ان الغريزة الجنسية في تعريفها هي غريزة الحب، وبالتالي حبنا لله هو نابع من غريزتنا الجنيسة، وحبنا لأهلنا وللاخرين ووو هذا كله نابع من الغريزة الجنسية، ولكن يوجد فرع في الغريزة الجنسية وهو الاتصال الجسماني، وهذا الفرع يتم توجيه بطريقة مقدسة داخل اطار الزيجة وبالتالي يتم اعتبارة اعلى شكل في التعبير عن الغريزة الجنيسة، حيث يقدم كل طرف جسده للطرف الآخر دليل على محبته له، وايضاً اذا تم توجيه هذا الفرع بطريقة غير مقدسة سينتج عنه زنى وهو فعل شرير.
> والخطأ ان الناس بتحصر الغريزة الجنسية في الاتصال الجسماني، مع ان الاخير هو جزء صغير من الغريزة الجنسية (غريزة الحب).
> 
> ...



ردك حقيقي لا يحتاج لتعليق لأنك أصبت كَبَد الحقيقة في إعلانها الإلهي في روح القداسة ونقاوة القلب بالروح، وردك فوق الرائع يا أجمل أخ رائع، كن معافي في روح القداسة والقيامة الذي لربنا يسوع آمين فآمين
​


----------

